# cartoon tiels



## urbandecayno5

I was browsing the web and found these cartoons I thought were funny
They're from aperfectworld.org




















And the last one I can definitely relate to


----------



## skittles

Lol i love it.. funny


----------



## Anna-marie

lol they great


----------



## .Alexandra.

Haha these are really funny, and so true :rofl:


----------



## ollieandme

cute  i love the first one!


----------



## Vickitiel

Hahaha, nice one :rofl:


----------



## Mezza

Love it. :rofl: Esecially the first one.

This is one I had a friend put on my FB page - he says it looks like Skiddles. LOL!


----------



## urbandecayno5

Mezza said:


> Love it. :rofl: Esecially the first one.
> 
> This is one I had a friend put on my FB page - he says it looks like Skiddles. LOL!



:rofl: this made my day


----------



## ollieandme

aha that fat tiel!! look and learn Bjorn - this is a lesson to our tiels not to pig out :lol:

ps Mezza, do you have a source for that?


----------



## Mezza

Like they are going to learn not to pig out. LOL!

I just googled 'fat cockatiel' in images. HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Renae

LOL, these are awesome! We need more. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## urbandecayno5

I have no idea how this upload will come out but its like the cutest thing ever. I got it from here(has a clear version)http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/originals/d8/4d/8c/d84d8cfef388946c94a77e1b11d9ca18.jpg


----------

